# Painting MDF



## Aqua360 (19 Sep 2022)

Hi all,

Wonder if you guys can advise, I'm trying to source a cabinet, unfortunately most aquarium cabinets tend to either be black, white, or rarely oak, and it _needs_ to be grey in line with SWMBO's wishes. 

I've found some suitable cabinets from aquael size wise, again in black or white. 

If painting an MDF cabinet, would you use a primer first to seal it, then sand it slightly so that the paint sticks? Would wood paint be best? 

As you may tell, my DIY skills are somewhat lacking!


----------



## GHNelson (19 Sep 2022)

Hi
You need to sand down lightly the surface you want to paint!
Amazon product
Purchase all round paint...that will adhere to... MOSTLY ALL  surfaces....as above!
You will need to do multiple coats so each one cures, don't rush this process!!!

The most important part is use a really good sealer.
And do as many coats as possible!
Amazon product
hoggie


----------



## Aqua360 (19 Sep 2022)

GHNelson said:


> Hi
> You need to sand down lightly the surface you want to paint!
> Amazon product
> Purchase all round paint...that will adhere to... MOSTLY ALL  surfaces....as above!
> ...



Thanks Hoggie, so steps would be:

Sand, seal, paint?


----------



## GHNelson (19 Sep 2022)

This paint will scratch easily......Sand, Paint, Paint, Paint, Seal, Seal, Seal.....especially for an aquarium cabinet! 
Remember the more coats you put on the doors will be tighter to open!


----------



## The Miniaturist (20 Sep 2022)

My other half sprayed up a discoloured white cover & trim on a little nano tank, after I had masked all the glass off, with aerosol paint from Wilko.
The lid is quite flexible & gets splashed during water changes but so far no chips, cracks or scratches.
It's only been done a few months so I can't comment on the durability.


----------



## Wookii (20 Sep 2022)

Aqua360 said:


> I've found some suitable cabinets from aquael size wise, again in black or white.



What size are you looking for, there are quite a few grey cabinets available.


----------



## Aqua360 (20 Sep 2022)

Wookii said:


> What size are you looking for, thee are quite a few grey cabinets available.


Really specific sizing, it's for either a nanocube 20l or 30l, so the ones I were looking at had footprint of 30x30x90


----------



## Wookii (20 Sep 2022)

Aqua360 said:


> Really specific sizing, it's for either a nanocube 20l or 30l, so the ones I were looking at had footprint of 30x30x90



Oh wow, yeah, that's small so not many options I guess.


----------



## Aqua360 (20 Sep 2022)

Wookii said:


> Oh wow, yeah, that's small so not many options I guess.


I've seen 2 or 3 different manufacturers that do the size, but yeah just in the old black or white 😵


----------



## noodlesuk (20 Sep 2022)

Also best to prime first with either a water based general purpose primer, of an MDF specific one:-



			https://www.screwfix.com/p/leyland-trade-mdf-primer-750ml/222fg


----------



## FrankR (20 Sep 2022)

I bought this cabinet for my 30 l cube. There's a grey oak version. It's 40x40cm though.

Amazon product


----------



## GHNelson (20 Sep 2022)

FrankR said:


> I bought this cabinet for my 30 l cube. There's a grey oak version. It's 40x40cm though.
> 
> Amazon product



Yes indeed, Grey Oak was the one I purchased but they sent the wrong door!
So I painted it  with the products I listed! 
hoggie


----------



## hypnogogia (20 Sep 2022)

Aqua360 said:


> Thanks Hoggie, so steps would be:
> 
> Sand, seal, paint?


You should lightly sand after the first application of sealant and then reapply.  This is because MDF has a tendency for the fibres to stand on end when painted and you get a rough finish unless you sand it again.


----------



## Aqua360 (20 Sep 2022)

Something I realised, that I probably should have realised earlier, is that these cabinets tend to have an outside finish, that isn't just MDF I think, does anyone know what I mean, and what the external finish is made of?


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (20 Sep 2022)

Aqua360 said:


> Something I realised, that I probably should have realised earlier, is that these cabinets tend to have an outside finish, that isn't just MDF I think, does anyone know what I mean, and what the external finish is made of?



MDF can be veneered to make it water resistant. It is an outer layer that is ironed on.


----------



## mrhoyo (20 Sep 2022)

Aqua360 said:


> Something I realised, that I probably should have realised earlier, is that these cabinets tend to have an outside finish, that isn't just MDF I think, does anyone know what I mean, and what the external finish is made of?


Finally something I know the answer to! I work in a panel based furniture factory and spend every day dealing with this stuff.
Nearly all the cabinets available off the shelf are melamine faced chipboard.  It's technically paper with a clear resin coat over it. Better ones may be laminated MDF which is basically the same but more layers and therefore more durable. Obviously with chipboard and MDF between. The better ones will be laminated plywood.
The edges will likely be ABS, which is glued on with either PVA or PUR glue. The melamine, laminate, ABS and PUR are all water proof. The chipboard and MDF are not but moisture resistant varieties are available. 
One more option which I think Geoffrey is referring to is foil wrapped MDF. It's basically vacuum wrapped in a thin PVC foil, like IKEA or kitchen cabinet doors.


----------



## tam (20 Sep 2022)

You could consider sticky back vinyl as an option instead of painting. If you do it prior to esembly it is probably all flat and square edged.


----------



## NotoriousENG (21 Sep 2022)

I build a sump shelf into my stand out of 2×4s that I knew would probably get wet frequently so wanted a more protective finish. I end up using an oil base protective enamel paint that's meant for metal. Not sure it would behave differently on MDF but it worked great on the 2x4s. The finish is almost waxy and water just beads off.


Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua360 (21 Sep 2022)

tam said:


> You could consider sticky back vinyl as an option instead of painting. If you do it prior to esembly it is probably all flat and square edged.


this is a great idea on paper, until i remember i can't use vinyl to save myself, and would probably end up with a demolished cabinet haha


----------



## shangman (21 Sep 2022)

tam said:


> You could consider sticky back vinyl as an option instead of painting. If you do it prior to esembly it is probably all flat and square edged.


Yeah something like this could be a great option - https://kitchen-wraps.co.uk/product-category/worktop-wraps/


----------



## Dogtemple (21 Sep 2022)

Tell the OH that grey is very 2019, it’s the new magnolia.

Problem solved.


----------



## The Miniaturist (22 Sep 2022)

I have to admit the stand for my new 35l nano is going to be a 1960s oak bedside cabinet....how retro is that! 😊
However, looking online, I see the brand retailing at £195 a pair so that makes it as expensive as an MDF one, bet it lasts longer too! 🤣


----------



## Aqua360 (22 Sep 2022)

Dogtemple said:


> Tell the OH that grey is very 2019, it’s the new magnolia.
> 
> Problem solved.


Wish i could, but we've gone blue/grey colour scheme, resigned to my fate now lol


----------



## Aqua360 (22 Sep 2022)

Also, i'm no further forward with this lol


----------



## The Miniaturist (22 Sep 2022)

The smallest cabinets in grey that I've seen are the Aqua One Inspire 40 in Arizona Oak at 40cm square or an Aqua One Dynamic 58 cabinet in grey at 35cm square.
Noone seems to make a 30cm cabinet in a range of colours, they're usually black or white.


----------



## Wookii (22 Sep 2022)

Aqua360 said:


> Also, i'm no further forward with this lol



If you are buying a pre-made cabinet, its fairly easy.  This is what I would do/have done in the past:

1. Lightly sand the faces you want to paint (presumably just the door and side panels) to create a key, and then clean with alcohol based cleaner and lint free cloth, or paint prep wipes.
2.  Get some rattle cans of grey paint primer, and spray it with a few light coats.
3. Once cured, give it  a very light sanding with fine sandpaper, and clean with some alcohol cleaner and a lint free cloth or paint prep wipes.
4. Get some more rattle cans of your chosen colour and finish (matt is more forgiving), and apply several light even coats.
5. Let it cure and polish with a duster and furniture polish.
6. Assemble your cabinet.

Failing that, contact Aquariums4Life or a local furniture maker, and get them to make something up for you in your chosen finish.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (23 Sep 2022)

I used to have my Eheim 37L Nano on an Oak HiFi cabinet. Mine was all wood but they do sell painted ones as well.


----------



## Aqua360 (23 Sep 2022)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> I used to have my Eheim 37L Nano on an Oak HiFi cabinet. Mine was all wood but they do sell painted ones as well.
> 
> View attachment 194818


I hadn't even considered those cabinets lol. 

I'm gonna swing by the LFS tomorrow, think aqua one do a "dynamic 58" cabinet that may or may not work, fingers crossed 😂


----------



## Aqua360 (24 Sep 2022)

Who knew that Argos would come through for me, at £45.  

Thanks all who commented, good thread to refer back to if I ever do paint a different cabinet!


----------



## FrankR (24 Sep 2022)

Nice!
Where did you get that CO2 bottle from?


----------



## The Miniaturist (24 Sep 2022)

Excellent, a perfect fit! 👍🏻


----------



## Aqua360 (24 Sep 2022)

FrankR said:


> Nice!
> Where did you get that CO2 bottle from?


AliExpress, it's the one for diy co2, citric acid and bicarbonate soda. Lasts me 2-3 months at a bubble every 6-7 seconds. Can attach solenoid too!


----------



## Wookii (26 Sep 2022)

Nice one! That's a nice looking cabinet, and not a paint pot/can in sight - top result!


----------



## Aqua360 (26 Sep 2022)

Wookii said:


> Nice one! That's a nice looking cabinet, and not a paint pot/can in sight - top result!


Pretty good if you have one of the dennerle cubes, the base is 30x30, tempted to upgrade to the white glass 30l 😋


----------

